# Women you find totally hot but no-one else does



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

What women do you totally have the hots for that make your mates look at you like you should be sectioned?  I've always had a thing for Carol Kane and Helen Lederer.  There's more that I'll post when I can find pics...


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

Random reverse trap girl? 

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9637/1177824111914np9.jpg


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

I totally know what you mean ... you think they are hot, but no-one else does, and you can't explain it.

Caroline Quentin

Bebe Neuwirth

Julia Sawalha


----------



## SugaDaddy (Apr 11, 2008)

ive always had a thing for rosie o donald


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I totally know what you mean ... you think they are hot, but no-one else does, and you can't explain it.
> 
> Caroline Quentin
> 
> ...



Not so keen on Caroline Quentin (Paul Mertons other half wasn't it?) but Bebe Neuwirth and Julia Sawalha make me drool eveytime! I actually served ice cream to Julia Sawalha when I worked in a seafront ice cream kiosk.  She's as nice as she looks!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2008)

this one girl who i cant post because people from my school read this forum


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> this one girl who i cant post because people from my school read this forum



Post ... I dare ya ... I double dare ya


----------



## JPH (Apr 11, 2008)

hilary clinton

http://www.all4humor.com/images/files/Scar...y%20Clinton.jpg


----------



## xJonny (Apr 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> hilary clinton
> 
> http://www.all4humor.com/images/files/Scar...y%20Clinton.jpg



HOOOOOLLLLLLLLY FUUUUCK


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

linkimom


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> this one girl who i cant post because people from my school read this forum



Post... post... post... post... post...

At least then she'll know you've got the hots for and you'll smash through that first awkward barrier!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> hilary clinton
> 
> http://www.all4humor.com/images/files/Scar...y%20Clinton.jpg



No wonder he needed someone else to blow him


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Random reverse trap girl?
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9637/1177824111914np9.jpg



Pedo.

Also,


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No wonder he needed someone else to blow him


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shes from another state in another school that i dont go to anymore

therefore

i will post as soon as i find a picture


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No wonder he needed someone else to blow him



Good to know he has his pick of dogs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who in the hell is that fat inbred chick?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PICS NAO OR GTFO MY INTERNETS!


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 11, 2008)

short asian girls.
racist? maybe a little.
but it's just preference.





Not the one on the far right.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2008)

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3152/n6...19096434uo8.jpg
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6682/n6...19113711zl5.jpg

im afraid to post other pics that may be more identifiable


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> short asian girls.
> racist? maybe a little.
> but it's just preference.
> http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v195/3/68/637270555/n637270555_2620315_576.jpg[/b]
> ...


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> short asian girls.
> racist? maybe a little.



Well, you are, y'know, asian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> short asian girls.
> racist? maybe a little.
> but it's just preference.
> Not the one on the far right.
> ...



I reckon if you know her those pics are pretty identifiable! lol She is cute though, I'd totally be after her if I was around her age.  At least she knows now you've got the hots for her!


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

Uzbek chicks... Bonemonkey told me they were busted...


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3152/n6...19096434uo8.jpg
> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6682/n6...19113711zl5.jpg
> 
> im afraid to post other pics that may be more identifiable








 She's nice. Does she know you like her?


----------



## Flooded (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3152/n6...19096434uo8.jpg
> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6682/n6...19113711zl5.jpg
> 
> im afraid to post other pics that may be more identifiable



Stalker o.O


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Uzbek chicks... Bonemonkey told me they were busted...



I definitely would.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she gave me those pics

i dunno if she knows if i like her but we used to be friends but i didnt do anything because i was in 8th grade and didnt want to fuck up our friendship


----------



## Flooded (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Uzbek chicks... Bonemonkey told me they were busted...



The top one is hot as but women with piercings in their face totally turn me off.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chicks with ink & piercings can be hawt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Than again, I did go through a punk phase lol


----------



## shonosuke (Apr 11, 2008)

Flooded19 said:
			
		

>



zomg your so funny NOT


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's a traditional earing.  It looks that way because of the perspective.  Piercing anywhere but the ears for women is forbidden by religion.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 11, 2008)

Seriously.
Nina Hagen and Lene Lovich.
TOGETHER! OMIGOD!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Seriously.
> Nina Hagen and Lene Lovich.
> TOGETHER! OMIGOD!



Are you trying to creep us out?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ink is fine anywhere except the arms and the face, for some reason my brain equates those kind of tatooed women to prison dykes.  I love a good revealer tattoo, like the shoulder or the base of the spine.  I don't mind piercings anywhere except the face.  For some reason it just totally turns me off, I think it's because I mostly prefer the librarian type - I'm a typical geezer really when it comes to the opposite sex.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get it


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each to his own.. this I like... oh, and throw Patti Smith in there too.





..and Nancy from the pet store.
[image unavailable]


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

>



hahahahahaha


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol trap


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 12, 2008)

Those girls on american gladiator.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Those girls on american gladiator.



There were girls on that show?

I never noticed


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha my point exactly lolol






think of the muscles she can use that other women don't even know exist!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

A few more cos I'm bored!

Jane Curtin





Fairuza Balk





Nancy Mckeon


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Fairuza Balk is uber-hot ... and she's into punk, too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Fairuza Balk is uber-hot ... and she's into punk, too



She is one of the hottest women ever!  She seems pretty cool as well from when I've seen her in interviews and stuff.  Forget Angelina Jolie, Fairuza is what sexy is all about!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Hell, yeah


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 12, 2008)

I did the tattooed and pieced women myself, but any woman does it for me if she is decent with nice tits, what I am a simple creature


----------



## lagman (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah Silverman : Yes ... she is almost as evil as I am.

Gladiator chick : meh

Christina Ricci : Before the weight loss, breast reduction surgery & orange tan ... yes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll add another vote for Sarah Silverman as well!


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 12, 2008)

ITT dudes post picks of girls that look like guys...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Except for the asian girls, they're cute!


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> ITT dudes post picks of girls that look like guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what I'm trynna say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now this guy is calling Uzbek girls dudes...


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought Uzbekistan was in Asia.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I thought Uzbekistan was in Asia.


Well, when you refer to Asia you usually mean Oriental and South Asians.  That's like calling Russia a part of Asia.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> That's like calling Russia a part of Asia.


I thought Russia was a part of Asia.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ... it's not that simple.

For instance, Russia is eligible for the Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, but that's like saying Russian women are Asian women.  The term that he uses here is not geographical, but rather descriptive of the physical features of that person.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> MC DUI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I wasn't referring to your pics either Westside, they are not bad!


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 12, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> ITT dudes post picks of girls that look like guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedophelia? they're 14!

also, Sarah Silverman = winwinwinwinwinwin


----------



## sonic209 (Apr 12, 2008)

SugaDaddy said:
			
		

> ive always had a thing for rosie o donald


Woh,she looks hot


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 13, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> SugaDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Is that a man. And are you a woman, Suga?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> sonic209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic is photoshopped ... just so ya know


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 16, 2008)

I knew that! (WTF)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

... and don't get me started on hot Aussie chicks ... I'd be here all day ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ... and don't get me started on hot Aussie chicks ... I'd be here all day ...



Heh, I was practically married to a hot aussie blonde woman a few years back!  Just so you know what type of chick she was she had a Biohazard warning tatt on her ankle!

Just to get the topic back on track here's another woman who I reckon is a scorcher but very few agree with me :






The uber-hot Madeline Khan.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

She is lovely ... always thought so ... shame she died ... about 9 or 10 years ago now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Not as hot as Madeline Smith though lol


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I'd have to say...

Dana Delany (check out Exit to Eden)
Elisabeth Shue (my friends don't think she's hot.  I think they're nucking futs.)
Kevin's mom on the Wonder Years (but only in that show)


Hmm.. I know there are more.  Good topic to ponder.


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I think I'd have to say...
> 
> *Kevin's mom on the Wonder Years (but only in that show)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

The mother from Malcom in the Middle ... but, only in that show ...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 17, 2008)

Is anyone actually taking me serious?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

No


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Is anyone actually taking me serious?



Didn't even notice you hear, sorry mate!


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 17, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Is anyone actually taking me serious?



Well since the topic title contains "but no-one else does" I know you're serious when I don't find them hot.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 17, 2008)

Bill Kaulitz
srsly
hotness


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 17, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit lagman.  Now one of my friends thinks she's hot too!  I have to take her off the list.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have good taste, fine sir.

Side note, there's a milf in my bowling league that looks very much like Mrs. Arnold, but slightly hotter.  I am very inappropriately attracted to her.  Decent bowler too.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2008)

I kinda find Lorraine Kelly hot, no fucking reason at all.  Well not hot but I would love to splash one on her.

*hides*


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I kinda find Lorraine Kelly hot, no fucking reason at all.  Well not hot but I would love to splash one on her.
> 
> *hides*



Aww, I think it's nice you wanna give her a pearl necklace as a present ... lol


I personally reckon she'd be pretty dirty ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I bet she would be, all holes are considered lol.


----------

